# What have you seen lately?



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 31, 2003)

Having exausted all the "new" releases at the video store,  came across what must be a low budget British film called "Dog Soldiers" that did not have any theatrical showing here in Wisconsin.
Turns out to be the best werewolf movie I've ever seen.
Very claustrophobic with action and very witty dialog (although you Brits tend to make everything sound droll).  My favorite 1 liner concerns a soldier named Spoon.  After he has been attacked by a werewolf the sargent shouts "How's Spoon" and another soldier shouts back "There is no Spoon!" 

Anyway, I started this topic to share recent good or bad, thumbs up or down, great or cheesy movie experiences.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 31, 2003)

I saw a good film the other night on cable.  It was called _Stealing Heaven_, and was a retelling of the story of Abelard and Heloise.  The acting, writing, etc. was good, but the thing that really impressed me was the cinematography.  Each scene was set up to look like a Renaissance painting - composition, colors used, textures.  It was quite amazing.

I also finally saw _The Rookie_ on cable a few days ago.  I'm a sucker for a baseball movie anyway, but this one was amazingly good.  It is based on a true story: Coach (who is also a science teacher) promises to try out for the major leagues (he had been on the verge once, but had his career ended due to injury) if his team puts out the effort and makes it to the stage regional tournament.  Good movie.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 31, 2003)

I've just watched a movie called Kandahar. It's about a young Aghan/Canadian woman trying to find her sister in Mujahadeen ruled Afghanistan. Very moving, very educational film.

And if that's a bit too heavy there's always John Carpenter's  Vampires .... How I love that film


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 31, 2003)

Last I saw was "Saving Private Ryan" last week. 

Not keen on the artifical use of blue in the colour, though a friend with real interest ni films and directing claims it's for maximum effect in the cinema.

A decent film, if a little over the top in places. Was steeled for something horribly corny, which luckily it wasn't.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 31, 2003)

Last movie I saw was Pirates of The Caribbean with Johnny Depp.  Great 'feel-good' movie, especially for those of us lucky enough to have been on the Disney ride of the same name (wonderful tongue in cheek glimpses of portions of the ride).  I enjoyed every minute of it's stereotypical pirate humour and the fantastic effects.  I'm planning on seeing it again if I can scrounge together the cash.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 11, 2003)

> I've just watched a movie called Kandahar. It's about a young Aghan/Canadian woman trying to find her sister in Mujahadeen ruled Afghanistan. Very moving, very educational film.



Sounds like my kind of film, might have to check that out.



> Last movie I saw was Pirates of The Caribbean with Johnny Depp.



I quite enjoyed Pirates Of The Caribbean too. For all intensive purposes it wasn't technically a great film, but an enjoyable one nonetheless. Wouldn't have been half as good had Johnny Depp not starred though. He truly is underated as an actor, and he is as versitile as he he is talented.

The last film I watched was Blow also with Johnny Depp. I've seen it about 3 times before, but its a really well produced and acted film, so I decided to rewatch it. It is the true story of how George Jung rose up from being a small time Canabis dealer in the 60's, to become Pablo Estervez's right-hand man, and suppyling 85% of the Cocaine used in America in the late 70's to mid-80's. However, rather than set out to make a typical ganster or drug movie, the director actually worked with the real George Jung (who is now in prison) to tell his emotional story. Well worth seeing if you haven't already.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 13, 2003)

Watching Ben Hur at the moment, give you my opinion in the morning.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2003)

Ben Hur is a film with great moments and character: the chariot race is as defining achievement in cimematic history, plus there's the well excuted plot rivalry with regards to Marcellus...not to mention that I absolutely love the Arabian character (who owns the horses Ben Hur trains).

But to be frank, I found the entire redemption plot-line - regarding Ben Hur's family - to be a terribly over-done melodrama, that quite spoils the film for myself.

I'm sure it's a film that DVD can especially help, to fast forward past the less interesting scenes - especially those involving Ben hur's family. 

But there's a lot of good content, regardless. Certainly a classic, and worth adding to a collection - if nothing else, to review the various highlights.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's some to think about:
Straight To Hell - mad Western starring the Pogues and Joe Strummer. they drink espressos, drive around in Fiats and shoot people. Perfectly manic.

Da - Gentle, funny and moving film of a playwright reminiscing and battling with the memory of his newly dead Irish 'da'.

Gods and Monsters - fictional account of the last few weeks of James Whale's life (director of Frankenstein). Fine performance from all the cast.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 13, 2003)

> Watching Ben Hur at the moment, give you my opinion in the morning.





> Ben Hur is a film with great moments and character: the chariot race is as defining achievement in cimematic history, plus there's the well excuted plot rivalry with regards to Marcellus...not to mention that I absolutely love the Arabian character (who owns the horses Ben Hur trains).
> 
> But to be frank, I found the entire redemption plot-line - regarding Ben Hur's family - to be a terribly over-done melodrama, that quite spoils the film for myself.
> 
> ...


I have to say I really enjoyed the film. Didn't fast-foward any parts, and didn't want to either. I am not really religious and I didn't think the religious elements were too over-done. The film was really enjoyed like I said, and I would certainly recommend it.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 13, 2003)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Here's some to think about :
> Straight To Hell - mad Western starring the Pogues and Joe Strummer. they drink espressos, drive around in Fiats and shoot people. Perfectly manic.


WOW, that sound ludicrous! Was it any good? What year was it made? Is it a comedy?


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 13, 2003)

Straight To Hell was made (I think) in the mid 80s. It was directed by Alex Cox (Repo Man, Sid&Nancy). The film was made because Cox was trying to organise a benefit concert in Nicaragua but the deal fell through. He had the Pogues and Strummer available so he knocked together a script, enlisted Dennis Hopper for the resident baddie and made a film. The reviews tend to swing from bad to great....I suppose it all depends on your taste for the absurd. Personally, I loved it.

Here's the good news: you can buy it on DVD from play.com for £4.99


----------



## Omega (Sep 13, 2003)

On DVD lately I have watched:

Last House On The Left
Pulp Fiction
Catch me If You Can (part way through)
Daredevil
Resident Evil

Still to watch:

The Mothman Prophecies
LOTR: The Two Towers

Some obscure DVDs that came free on the front of Total DVD Magazine.
At the cinema:

The Hulk
Xmen 2
Darkness Falls

What I want to see:

Freddy vs Jason
Tomb Raider 2
Sin Eater


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 14, 2003)

According to Leonard Maltin's 2003 Movie and Video Guide, "Straight to Hell" was released in 1987.  He, or whoever wrote the blurb for it in the book, didn't like it at all - calls it a "spaghetti western spoof" and "self-indulgent".  But it sounds kind of interesting to me.  Then again, I liked "Julia and Julia" - also a 1987 release starring Sting, Gabriel Byrne, and Kathleen Turner, which was probably pretty self-indulgent, as well.  Has something to do with two different time streams and the same people living lives in both.  I think.  I liked it, but it was awfully confusing in places.



> Gods and Monsters - fictional account of the last few weeks of James Whale's life (director of Frankenstein). Fine performance from all the cast.


"Gods and Monsters" was a great film.  Ian McKellen was fine, of course.  But the revelation was that Brendan Fraser can actually act.  I bought this one.

"Blow" is also very good.  And, of course, "Pulp Fiction" is a classic.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 14, 2003)

> "Gods and Monsters" was a great film. Ian McKellen was fine, of course. But the revelation was that Brendan Fraser can actually act. I bought this one.


I'd never actually seen Brendan Fraser before (or at least I don't recognise him) but I agree he played a very good part in this film.


----------



## Omega (Sep 14, 2003)

Funnily enough "Straight To Hell" was one of the free cover DVDs I got with my magazine.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 14, 2003)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I'd never actually seen Brendan Fraser before (or at least I don't recognise him) but I agree he played a very good part in this film.


Brendan Fraser usually lands up in either action/adventure ("The Mummy", "The Mummy Returns") or comedies ("George of the Jungle").  All films I liked, by the way (yes, even "The Mummy Returns", which was a little silly but had its moments), but they were not real stretches as far as needing a lot of acting ability.

One of his films that was really good was "Blast From The Past", which also starred Christopher Walken, Sissy Spacek, and Alicia Silverstone.  This film involves a family (Fraser as the son, Spacek and Walken as his parents) who spend 35 years in a fallout shelter.  He emerges, finally, into the contemporary world, still stuck in the sixties, meets Silverstone, and romance and lunacy ensue.  It's a fun film.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 14, 2003)

Just watched "Road to Perdition" last night. Very well filmed - Paul Newman is particularly good. 

Very stylishly filmed, though it never really explores the emotional impact of events particularly in the main characters. 

Still, a decent enough film with some decent film moments - Tom Hanks facing off with Paul Newman and co in the rain was a particularly well presented scene.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 15, 2003)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> I quite enjoyed Pirates Of The Caribbean too. For all intensive purposes it wasn't technically a great film, but an enjoyable one nonetheless. Wouldn't have been half as good had Johnny Depp not starred though. He truly is underated as an actor, and he is as versitile as he he is talented.


I agree, he is a very good actor, I especially liked Benny & Joon, Don Juan DeMarco and Edward Scissorhands.  It doesn't hurt that he makes my toes curl either...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 15, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I agree, he is a very good actor, I especially liked Benny & Joon, Don Juan DeMarco and Edward Scissorhands. It doesn't hurt that he makes my toes curl either...


"Don Jan DeMarco" is a great film.  I quite liked "Edward Scissorhands" as well.  Haven't seen "Benny and Joon" all the way through.

I would add "Ed Wood" to the list of Johnny Depp films that are remarkable.  An odd little film, obviously, but it is so sweet in it's way.  Obviously, the real Ed Wood had his little quirks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but he did have this amazing faith in himself in spite of everything.  Depp's portrayal brought that out so well.

Oh, and about the toes curling, dwndrgn...I understand.  Believe me, I understand.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2003)

I liked him best in "Sleepy Hollow" and "From Hell". Very quirky. He plays "unusual" better than anyone!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 16, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I liked him best in "Sleepy Hollow" and "From Hell". Very quirky. He plays "unusual" better than anyone!


I haven't seen either of those, although one of my best friends keeps telling me that "Sleepy Hollow" is a must-see.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 16, 2003)

> I would add "Ed Wood" to the list of Johnny Depp films that are remarkable. An odd little film, obviously, but it is so sweet in it's way. Obviously, the real Ed Wood had his little quirks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed Wood. One of my all time favourites. If anybody feels like they're up against it or losing hope in their own dream of success - they should watch this film. If Ed can do it (even if a little belatedly) so can you. He'll be remembered for a long time to come. Tim Burton at his very best.

Just finished watching Once Upon a Time in America - firgotten how much I like this one.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2003)

Once upon a Time in America is an absolute classic. I'll watch that over Goodfellas anyday. A superb piece of art, in every sense. The movement between De Niro's character as old and young is just superb. I will definitely be buying that film sometime.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 29, 2003)

Just watched "When The Sky Falls".

It is the true story of Ireland's best-known investigative reporter Veronica Guerin, celebrated for the fearless, written war she waged against her nation's drug lords, but paid for with her life. Unfortunately, the film was not really true to it's source, the character's names are changed and many of the incidents did not happen. However what does make the film interesting from a historiographical point of view is that Guerin herself actually collaborated with original writer Michael Sheridan (eventually co-credited with Ronan Gallagher and Colum McCann) on the early stages of the project's development. Then, it was to be a story about how the journalist blew the lid on the new generation of vicious drug barons which flourished in the aftermath of the assassination of Martin Cahill. The film was originally to climax with Guerin's character receiving a prestigious international award for her courage. Following her death, the script was heavily revised to incorporate her murder and attempt to explain why she persisted with her investigations despite being the mother of a young child and being repeatedly warned that her life was in danger. Unfortunately, despite the strong subject matter, the story has been altered far too much to be taken as biographical film (as is often the case). For those who know nothing of Veronica Guerin the film might be quite enjoyable, for those wanting to know what really happened, read a book.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2003)

It's a shame when that happens. Amazing that she wanted it to be anything but true to life.


----------



## Marianne (Sep 29, 2003)

Just saw Whale Rider...wonderful movie.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 29, 2003)

No time to watch movies these days - what with all of the reading I'm trying to catch up on (due to you stinkers here posting praises for books I haven't read yet) and the new season of Survivor and the last season of Friends, I don't think I'll be seeing a movie for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 30, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> No time to watch movies these days - what with all of the reading I'm trying to catch up on (due to you stinkers here posting praises for books I haven't read yet) and the new season of Survivor and the last season of Friends, I don't think I'll be seeing a movie for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad, dwndrgn.  I haven't seen a film in a theatre since before the New Year.  A) I can't afford it.  B) It's too far to drive.  I haven't even rented anything in a while.  I do see some good films on cable once in awhile, but I've got to quit sitting in front of the television so much.  It's gotten out of hand.  But it's what I do during the summer and it's too hot to think.  I think it is fallout from my childhood, when I was always in front of the TV, book in hand.  I read and watched TV at the same time.

Yesterday I sat down at noon to watch Bravo for a little while - they were having a music documentary that looked good.  Four hours later, I had watched _three_ documentaries, including a new one that lasted two hours and was about the children of rock stars who are musicians themselves.  That one especially was really good, but I didn't need to sit there for that long.  Even though it was Sunday.

So, I've made a resolution: One hour per night.  That's it.  Well, plus the 11 p.m. "West Wing" re-run on Bravo.  I'm a bit addicted to that show.  I think I can do it, as I've only got two shows that are essential: "West Wing" on Wednesdays and "CSI" on Thursdays.  I haven't seen anything new so far that has made a hugely positive impression.  Of course, I've only watched a couple of new shows.  "Joan of Arcadia" seems to have possibilities.  However, "The Lyon's Den" didn't impress me much at all - way too slow, and everyone except Rob Lowe's character and one colleague of his are evil.  Is it bad of me to hope that it fails and that Rob Lowe goes back to "West Wing" where he belongs?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 30, 2003)

Getting a babysitter is the problem ehre. .

Did rent a film the other day - "Analyze This", with Robert De Niro and Billy Crystal. A very good film indeed - so funny, it's almost believable.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't see many movies in the theatre either - again budget stops the fun (plus my husband can't stand sitting in a theatre for two hours).  We used to rent them but the same budget problem exists there.  I don't watch too much TV, my only essentials iare Jeopardy every weeknight, Friends and Survivor on Thursdays and Queer Eye for The Straight Guy on Sunday evenings.  I'll watch other stuff occaisionally - my mom was watching the same documentary you were on Bravo (I was reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and yes I have always read while watching TV despite the naysayers who say I'll ruin my eyes...

Yes, Analyze This was very funny.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 4, 2003)

I saw "A Beautiful Mind" the other day. I have to say I didn't expect to enjoy it, but it was actually quite good. My opinion of Russell Crowe's acting abilities went up an awful lot too, he plays the part superbly.

I watched "Signs" and "Pitch Black" last night/this moring too. Both were fairly good. Signs was a bit too cliched, but I quite enjoyed Pitch Black. I think it was actually the first Vin Diesel film I've seen (avoided Fast & Furious and xXx like the bubonic plague).


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 4, 2003)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> I saw "A Beautiful Mind" the other day. I have to say I didn't expect to enjoy it, but it was actually quite good. My opinion of Russell Crowe's acting abilities went up an awful lot too, he plays the part superbly.
> 
> I watched "Signs" and "Pitch Black" last night/this moring too. Both were fairly good. Signs was a bit too cliched, but I quite enjoyed Pitch Black. I think it was actually the first Vin Diesel film I've seen (avoided Fast & Furious and xXx like the bubonic plague).


"A Beautiful Mind" is a wonderful film.  However, as I watched it I kept wondering where the mental illness thing was going to come in - all the math majors I know act very much like that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No, seriously, I know several people who are your basic math geniuses, and they are all somewhat odd - to say the least.

The thing I really liked about "Signs" was that it really was a 50s style science fiction movie.  Maybe a little cliched, but that was okay with me because of the spirit of the thing.

I avoid all Vin Diesel films like the plague, so I haven't seen "Pitch Black".


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2003)

See "Pitch Black" for the direction - not Vin (although that's his best performance, if you can call it that).

David Twoey (the director) has a very fresh style and directs ensembles well.
Saw his "Below" recently and must say it's the best haunted submarine movie (not that there's alot of them) I've seen.

"Signs": People find fault with this movie for all the wrong reasons. It's not really about the aliens. It's about human interaction, redemption, and most of all about seeing that everything happens for a reason. One of the most spiritual movies I've seen recently.

Just saw "Dreamcatcher", based on the Stephen King book. And although the story (and ending) were not up to Stephen's usual standards, the movie made me feel exactly as I do when I'm reading Stephen King. Captured his nuances of chapter stops and character very well. Worth watching for that.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 5, 2003)

I agree that one of the best parts of "Signs" was its spiritual component.  I don't however, think that is incompatible with it being a classic 50s mode science fiction film.  Actually, there was a serious underpinning to a lot of those 50s films, I think.


----------



## Twelve (Oct 6, 2003)

I just bought a whole bunch of DVDs lately.

My reviews so far:

Sweet Home Alabama: The only thing keeping me from burning it is that I spent 32 franks on it.

Mission Impossible: I finally understand a movie that I already thought of as great even before I understood it.

Minority Report: GREAT. That's what I call sci-fi.

Ice Age: So funny...predictable, but funny.

12


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2003)

Not seen Mission Impossible 1 - but I did have the misfortune to watch the sequel. One of the few films I have stopped watching half-way through because it was so crap.

Last night I saw watched "Analyze That" - the sequel to "Analyze This". Not so good as the first - more camp and less realistic. Some decent laughs, though - and a very memorable scene when Billy Crystal is in a restaurant, trying to eat spaghetti and talk with numb lips. More silly that funny, though, overall.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 6, 2003)

Just saw DareDevil Saturday night.  Utter crap.  The acting was extremely poor (except for the actor who played the father) by everyone, especially the leads (Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner).  The fight scenes were very poorly choreographed and shot, the only really enjoyable part was the bad guy 'Bullseye' because he was so campy and out-there that he was amusing.  I can't believe we actually sat through the whole thing.  If you haven't seen it, I don't recommend it.  I, on the other hand, can't get that time back.  Ever.  Oh well, I've probably wasted more time doing sillier stuff...


----------



## Twelve (Oct 7, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> Not seen Mission Impossible 1 - but I did have the misfortune to watch the sequel. One of the few films I have stopped watching half-way through because it was so crap.


Exactly. How horrible. As soon as they had Tom Cruise doing a flip back kick, I was like, 

CORNY.

12


----------



## milamber (Oct 8, 2003)

Pirates of the Carribean.  Great, entertaining film.  I don't go to the cinema much any more de to lack of finances, but I'm glad I did.  Johnny Deep was brilliant.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kill Bill Vol 1 - Absolutely fantastic! Tarantino's best yet!


----------



## milamber (Nov 1, 2003)

X-Men 2.  Better than the first, which was pretty good.  Missed the first 20 minutes and had a sore neck, but it was worth it.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 2, 2003)

Lost Highway, a psychological drama directed by David Lynch about the symbolic deluded memories of a man who kills his wife and lives out an alternative reality in his own head. Very dark, very symbolic, and very cool! You're never quite sure which characters his mind has created and who actually existed. If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 2, 2003)

If you like that alternate reality sort of thing, bigmacscanlan, you might like "Julia and Julia", a joint Italian/UK production starring Kathleen Turner, Gabriel Byrne, and Sting.  It came out in 1987, but was released in the U.S. in 1988 (according to imdb).


----------



## mac1 (Nov 2, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> If you like that alternate reality sort of thing, bigmacscanlan, you might like "Julia and Julia", a joint Italian/UK production starring Kathleen Turner, Gabriel Byrne, and Sting. It came out in 1987, but was released in the U.S. in 1988 (according to imdb).


Giulia e Giulia, just read up on it a little. It sounds very cool, I will definatley check it out. Thanks littlemissattitude. By the way, have you seen Lost Highway? If so, I set up a post for it, I'd like to hear some other peoples views on the symbolism it in. It's one of those films you could discuss forever


----------



## jerchar (Nov 3, 2003)

I went to see Pirates of te Carribean twice (once with a friend and the other time with my daughter). Last I saw on TV was "Le Chocolat" starring Juliette Binoche and Johnny Depp (excellent movie, wonderful Juliette, very attractive Johnny). Then there was the movie "the others" starring Nicole Kidman, here also excellent. At the cinema I saw Desperados 2, very funny for Antonio Banderas and Johnny Depp.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 3, 2003)

bigmacscanlan...No I haven't seen "Lost Highway" yet.  But I just looked it up on imdb and found that it stars Bill Pullman, who makes any film worth watching, in my humble opinion.  Also, in certain moods I really like David Lynch's particular strangenesses.  So, I guess I'll have to hunt it down and watch it.

jerchar...Haven't gotten to see "Pirates" yet, either.  Probably have to wait until it is out on video.  But, yes, he is a very attractive Johnny, isn't he?


----------



## mac1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Call me a heathen if you will but I recently watched the film of 1984 having never read the book. I thought it was amazing! One of the darkest stories I have ever seen, and a bloody good film to boot.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 8, 2003)

_Oh, and I saw Matrix Revolutions too, but I'm reluctant to make any comments on it at this early stage as I don't want to spoil the plot for anyone. Go see it though, it is great._


----------



## X Q mano (Nov 8, 2003)

Will do... Tomorrow!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 11, 2003)

> Call me a heathen if you will but I recently watched the film of 1984 having never read the book.


Great film. Richard Burton (in his last role I think) was immense in this one.

I've just acquired a copy of (and watched) The Thing From Another World -marvelous stuff. I'm now waiting on Flash Gordon Conquers The Universe arriving on DVD. Who needs CGI when you've got a plastic spaceship and some fireworks?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 11, 2003)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Call me a heathen if you will but I recently watched the film of 1984 having never read the book. I thought it was amazing! One of the darkest stories I have ever seen, and a bloody good film to boot.


Of course, the book is much better.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 15, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> Of course, the book is much better.


Now how did I know someone was going to say that?


----------



## mac1 (Nov 17, 2003)

I've just watched Equilibrium. I thought it was quite enjoyable, but having just seen 1984 last weekend, I couldn't help comparing them. The story's are so incredibly similar, and as much as I appreciate the direction of the matrixesque scenes, they weren't really required to tell the story. It was almost as if Kurt Wimmer has included them to keep the lowest common denominator happy while the rest of us sit back and enjoy, what is effectively a remake of 1984. Now don't get me wrong, I did enjoy the movie, its just a shame Wimmer felt he had to cash in on The Matrix, when the subject matter itself would have sold the film. The dark distopian world was beautifully portrayed, but I felt the almost indestructability of the main character took something from his humanity, which in a film with a story of this nature is most certainly a bad point. In 1984 Winston's vunerability and imperfections made you like the character, this is unfortunately not the case in Equilibrium. On the whole, this film had a really good plot, however its almost superhuman nature took from what I feel should really have been a film predominantly about humanity, and more importantly the need for emotion, not flashy gun-fights.


----------



## Shiola (Jan 22, 2004)

If you like Amilie then check out Happenstance and L'Auberge Espagnole - really good French films.

 Identity and Confidence are some recent films I've enjoyed.

 I'm watching Brazil tonight (the film not the football team, although I wouldn't mind...)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi *Shiola*, and welcome to the chronicles network! 

Brazil was on TV over the Christmas period here in the UK. Unfortunately, it was screened in the middle of the night and I missed it. a real shame because it's a film I'd love to see it again. 

*Foxbat*, do you know if it's out on DVD to rent or buy yet?


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 22, 2004)

*Tim Burton's Big Fish*

I watched Big Fish (directored by Tim Burton) about three weeks ago.  It is his best movie to date, and I highly recommend it to the people of this forum considering the film's quality and touch of fantasy.

The other films I have seen on the big screen lately have not been of the fantasy or science fiction genre, unless you factor in the notion that Last Samurai was Tom Cruise's and his ego's chance to indulge on an adolescent fantasy to swing around a sword and pretend to be a hero for more than two hours.


----------



## X Q mano (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Tim Burton's Big Fish*

I saw Citizen Kane on DVD with my gf yesterday...


----------



## Shiola (Jan 23, 2004)

Brazil was pure quality.  Thoroughly enjoyed it.  So stylish.  

 I rented it on DVD from Netflix.com - which is like a video/DVD version of crack.  I can't stop rented movies.  Check out this site for the UK - http://www.lovefilm.com/view_dvd.php?dt_id=11552&SID=489f41a0f1444fbe59b99a889f154720 - that'll take you directly to Brazil.

 I've got '1984' tonight!!!


----------



## jerchar (Feb 3, 2004)

I saw Brother Bear on sunday with my children, I really enjoyed it very much. By the way they showed a trailer of Harry Potter 3, looks very promising.


----------



## X Q mano (Feb 3, 2004)

I've seen Last Samurai, was good...

Looking forward to seeing Big Fish,

Have also seen Blair witch project, Nightmare before Christmas and ROTK again since last time...


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 3, 2004)

Sheesh, Foxbat, "The Thing From Another World"..."Flash Gordon Conquers The Universe"...I love your taste in movies, pal!!! 

I have just watched: Dario Argento's "Sleepless" (taped off cable)...and "Carry On Abroad" (ditto)...(bloody hell that made me laugh!)...!

I haven't been to the cinema in ages! I get a sore bum for one thing...people annoy me with their popcorn & lollies & talking & laughing at things that aren't funny...and also it costs too much!


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 3, 2004)

> Sheesh, Foxbat, "The Thing From Another World"..."Flash Gordon Conquers The Universe"...I love your taste in movies, pal!!!


LOL! There's always room for a golden oldie. 

Just finished watching Undersea Kingdom (15 episodes) - starring Crash Corrigan & Lon Chaney Jnr. -  and with some of the finest (funniest?) robots ever seen on the silver screen. A must-see to witness the Volkites in all their trashcan glory


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 3, 2004)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> LOL! There's always room for a golden oldie.
> 
> Just finished watching Undersea Kingdom (15 episodes) - starring Crash Corrigan & Lon Chaney Jnr. - and with some of the finest (funniest?) robots ever seen on the silver screen. A must-see to witness the Volkites in all their trashcan glory


Crash Corrigan?!!! Cool. He owned a movie ranch about three or four miles from where I grew up. Very cool. He opened it up on the weekends as a sort of amusement park/studio tour type thing. I remember going there when I was probably two or three years old. They had an Old West street set, and would do things like put on gunfights for the tourists. It was lots of fun. Later on, the land was purchased by Bob Hope and basically abandoned. Brush fires and, later on, developers did their damage, but now the land not built on has been turned into a park and I believe there are some attempts at restoration going on.

You can check out the following web site if you are interested in more information on Corrigan and Corriganville: http://employees.oxy.edu/jerry/corrigan/corrigan.htm. If you do take a look at it, just know that the view represented on the very first picture you see when the website opens up is something I used to see all the time, driving by with my family on our way to San Fernando Valley. The sign and entrance are long gone, replaced by houses, but that picture sure brings back memories.

Edited to say:  When I went back to make sure the link works (it does), I was browsing the filmography.  Intersting.  Among the films made or partially made at Corriganville are:  "How The West Was Won" (1962 - all-star cast), "The Robe" (1953 - Richard Burton), "The Inspector General" (1949 - Danny Kaye), and "Fort Apache" (1948 - John Wayne).  Also, episodes of many television series, including "Rin Tin Tin" and "The Lone Ranger" were shot there.  That is in addition to loads of B-movies, both westerns and others.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 3, 2004)

Littlemissattititude: I have to say I'm impressed. I did read about Corrigan's movie ranch on the DVD extras....I just never expected to find somebody that had actually been there. I suppose that's the trouble with living on the other side of the world!

I've had a quick look at the site and - wow! there's so much there to explore. I know I'm going to have fun finding out more about good ol' Crash. 

Thanks for that - it's much appreciated


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad you are enjoying that, Foxbat.  I found that site several months ago when I was looking for some other information on the 'net.  I had a great time looking around on it, but I never thought I'd have a chance to share it with anyone.  Most of my friends out here in the real world think my love of the old days of movies is a bit weird.  So thanks for giving me the chance to share.  Corriganville is a part of film history that doesn't seem to be that well-remembered these days.  I think that's really sad, because it was a neat place.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice website! Wow, Crash Corrigan plays a damn handsome gorilla! heh... What I'd give to see some of his ape movies!!?


----------



## milamber (Feb 4, 2004)

Minority Report - loved it.  Another half-dozen Phillip K. Dick stories have been bought and the movies are being made.  The guy is finally getting the fame he deserved when he was alive.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 5, 2004)

Just watched Labyrinth again after not having seen it for many years.  Next I'd like to see "The Dark Crystal".  Seems I'm on a Henson kick!


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 5, 2004)

> Minority Report - loved it


Me too. I'm not a great Tom Cruise fan but this was a very good film and he played his part well. I'd love to see somebody bring The Man in The High Castle to the big screen. One of Dick's best in my opinion.

As for myself, I've finally managed to watch Finding Nemo and....what can I say? Enjoyed every minute of it. Pixar does it again. Wonderful for children and adults.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 1, 2004)

I watched "The Missing" on Friday.  A very good film - if you can handle the gory bits.  A perfect redition of the bad things that can happen when one people oppresses another.  The movie deals with the actions of an American Indian 'Bruda' or witch who is taking revenge on the whites by stealing their young women to sell as slaves.  Stars Tommy Lee Jones as an absentee father who lived with several Indian tribes and took on a great many of their customs.


----------



## zorka (Mar 1, 2004)

If you're into animation and absolutely delightful film is the "Triplettes of Belleville." Utterly engrossing!

 And great music too.

 If you saw the music performed at the Oscars, you got an idea of the fun.


----------



## Pathless (Mar 2, 2004)

Watched *Head of State* written by, directed by and starring *Chris Rock* yesterday. It's, surprisingly, somewhat slow and corny at the outset, but after about twenty minutes or so it picks up. I laughed my *** off. 
  I can't believe it just edited out ***.


----------



## mzarynn (Mar 3, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Just watched Labyrinth again after not having seen it for many years. Next I'd like to see "The Dark Crystal". Seems I'm on a Henson kick!


Maybe you're on a Brian Froud kick!  He helped create the characters in both of those movies.  


I just saw "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen."  The movie was entertaining though I could have done without some of the "cheese."  It did, however, make me want to read the book it was based on.  Now I just have to find it!


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 3, 2004)

Your post made me curious about Brian Froud and I found out that he and his wife both worked on those films - he in design and she in the creation of the puppets.  They also had another contribution.  Their son Toby played the baby in the movie.  Thanks for making me check that out!

Oh and in the interest of sharing information, the movie The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen is based on a comic book series by Alan Moore and Kevin O'Neill.


----------



## mzarynn (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info!  I must admit I've never read a comic book, but it's never too late to start. 

I did not know that Brian and Wendy Froud's baby was *the * baby in Labyrinth.  That is great!  I loved those movies before I ever knew I was a Froud fan.


----------



## ravenus (Jun 5, 2004)

*delete*


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 5, 2004)

Just watched "Godzilla:King of the Monsters" and "The Day of the Triffids", and should be getting "The Lost World" on monday. The thing I love about Godzilla is that they edited that guy who played Perry Mason in a western refference, then clearly realised halfway through that they could have just dubbed all of the Japanese. He's just standing there for no apparent reason making self-evident observations, like in that episode of "Pinky and the Brain". Good movie, though. Beat the hell out of the remake, even in the attack scenes.

"The Day of the Triffids" was great. too, even if the typical "magic bullet" ending cropped up with the sea-water. The triffids themselves were hillarious in a good, menacing way.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 6, 2004)

*Last Month's Movies*

Mulholland Drive
Caligula
Memento
The Importance of Being Earnest
The Longest Day
Lawrence of Arabia
Troy
Death to Smoochy
The Bridge of the River Kwai
Monty Python's The Holy Grail
Monty Python's Life of Brian
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Mohammed Ali
Cradle 2 The Grave
​​


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 8, 2004)

Just watched all three Sinbad movies, and must say that they declined in quality with each one. The first had the best action and plot, the second the best actual Sinbad, and the third  possibly the most ridiculous hero ever. Patrick Wayne is relegated to the side-lines, spouting wooden dialogue in a voice as out of place amongst all the rich accents and settings as a cyclops in Sydney. I really, really wanted to leap into the screen and beat him, which was a pity when you consider how good the alchemist and Zenobia were, and the quality of stop-motion on the Trog.

This raises the point that CGI has both been a blessing and a curse to modern cinema, because now people can do more in the way of effects, but they're disenclined to use stop-motion because it seems primitive, and so we don't see fantastic movie moments like in The Gate or One Million Years BC because even though people could do it, they won't. This is a dangerous world of visual-effects snobs.

I also have Gamera sitting there, daring me to subject myself to it. I'm slightly afraid of what I might find.


----------



## rune (May 10, 2005)

I watched a couple of movies over the weekend.


Blade 3 - which was OK, not as good as the first two movies though 

Resident Evil 2 - surprisingly better than the first one


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 10, 2005)

Hypes said:
			
		

> *Last Month's Movies*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, but have you seen "Mullholland Falls", Hypes?  Not a bad film, although it didn't get much play in the theatres.

What have I been watching?  In the past week or so:

"Friday Night Lights"
"Finding Neverland"
"Smoke Signals"
"The Blob" (original version)
"The Reivers" (this is an older film based on a William Faulkner novel, very good)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 10, 2005)

Musa The Warrior - Korean epic flick.  Awesome.
Blade Trinity - Fairly poor but entertaining none the less.
Kingdom of Heavan - The best film I have seen this year.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 10, 2005)

Constantine - Ok...it was ok...
The Amityville Horror (Remake)....excellent, couldn't ask for a better comedy 
Layercake....emmmm....


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 10, 2005)

Layercake was rubbish other than Sienna Miller.


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 11, 2005)

House of flying daggers, great film a must see


----------



## GOLLUM (May 12, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Musa The Warrior - Korean epic flick. Awesome.
> Blade Trinity - Fairly poor but entertaining none the less.
> Kingdom of Heavan - The best film I have seen this year.


Yes I've heard nothing but good things about Kingdom Of Heaven, must check it out.

I had a DVD copy of Musa The Warrior at my local video shop on weekly rental but for some reason returned it to the shelf in favour of some other bit of what urned out to be crud.. Now that it sounds like it might be quite good I think I'll get it out on the weekend as part of the discounted weekly deals my shop offers.

Over and out..


----------



## Amber (May 14, 2005)

28 Days later

Rewatched Interview with the Vampire


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 14, 2005)

28 days later (again)
Highlander
Sanjuro (again)


----------



## Amber (May 14, 2005)

Highlander lol. What did you think?


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 14, 2005)

I forgot to add (again).....


----------



## Amber (May 14, 2005)

And was it as terrific as before hand


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 14, 2005)

Amber said:
			
		

> And was it as terrific as before hand



You always slow down and appreciate things the second time around 


...as this was perhaps the 30th...Yeah it was good


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 14, 2005)

Ong Bak.   Perhaps the greatest martial artist I have ever seen in a movie.  This is my second time of watching this, well the first time really as the last time I watched it I was heavily intoxicated.  They say that Tony Jaa is the new Bruce Lee, to be honest I think he is better.  The tagline for this movie is:  _No stunt doubles, no computer images, no strings attached._   Wowwwwww!!!!!!!  This film is the second best film that has come out of Thailand.  The story is fairly poor but the action is sweet as a nut.  Suriyothai is the greatest Thai movie ever made btw.


----------



## Amber (May 17, 2005)

I saw The Ring 2 fianlly (Japanese one) Not scary in the slightest dammit


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 17, 2005)

Neither was Ring One....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 17, 2005)

The Ring is now it's own cliche I think
Once you've seen or heard about 'that scene' from the original Ring, then you've seen the best bit. 
Scariest movie I've seen is still "Psycho" - but then I'm not a fan of horror movies in general anyway


----------



## Amber (May 18, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Neither was Ring One....


 
Agreed  I wish I could find some genuinely scary movies.... I've tried lots which are 'supposed' to be 'scary'


----------



## ravenus (May 18, 2005)

Amber said:
			
		

> I wish I could find some genuinely scary movies


*The Innocents
*(Unfortunately it's only available on VHS so far)


----------



## Amber (May 18, 2005)

What is it about?


----------



## Leto (May 18, 2005)

Star wars II, while testing the Gizmondo. 
Excellent fight scene with Yoda, for the rest....


----------



## ravenus (May 18, 2005)

Amber said:
			
		

> What is it about?


 Adaptation of *Turn of the Screw* by Henry James.

Summary copied from *IMDB*:
In late 19th century England, an inexperienced young woman becomes governess to a small orphan girl living in a lonely stately home occupied only by the child, a housekeeper and a small complement of servants. Her initial misgivings allayed by the child's angelic nature, her anxieties are once more aroused when the girl's brother, equally captivating, is sent home from boarding school for wickedness of some unspecified kind. Then eerie apparitions and inexplicable behaviour on the children's part cause her to wonder about the house's history... Eventually convinced that there is an unnatural force at work, perverting the innocence of her charges, she sets out to secure the children's salvation by wresting them from its power. Though her struggle reaches a resolution, its real nature and its outcome ultimately remain ambiguous.


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 29, 2005)

"Hidalgo"
"SLC Punk"
"Jersey Girl"
"National Treasure"
"Empire Records"
"The Trouble With Angels"


----------



## GOLLUM (May 29, 2005)

On the recommendation of Lacedaemonian I've just watched the korean flick Musa: The Warrior, which is a retelling of the classic Seven Samurai (except this one had 9 dudes!) good cinematography and fight scenes, I enjoyed it very much!

Also checked out Blade 3:Trinity because I enjoyed the first 2 in the series, didn't think much of this film...


----------



## lucifer_principle (May 29, 2005)

Film, I have watched. Star Wars, the name. Interesting, it is. Action and sci fi, it still is. Beautiful... is Natali portland. Favorite peculiar character, it is known from the way that I talk.


----------



## GOLLUM (May 31, 2005)

lucifer_principle said:
			
		

> Film, I have watched. Star Wars, the name. Interesting, it is. Action and sci fi, it still is. Beautiful... is Natali portland. Favorite peculiar character, it is known from the way that I talk.


Yes Master...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 31, 2005)

Films I've watched lately

Star Wars 3 - bad 
Sin City - good
I love Huckabees - good
Constantine - watchable, might be good if 'Neo' wasn't in it and it was set in the UK as it's suppose to be... 
Robots - fun, but no Pixar
Gothicka - watchable but predictable - Halle Berry oscar winner... ha!
Dude where's my car? - and _then_?


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 25, 2005)

I just rented:

"Hitch"... pretty good
"Assault On Precinct 13"... okay. Not the best. Glad I didn't spend $8 to see it.
"Miss Congeniality 2"... cute. Not great. The first one was better IMHO. 
"The Center Of The World" (Peter Sarsgaard)... eh. Kind of boring. 
"Devour" (with Dominique Swain)... not worth it. Skip this one. 
"Are We There Yet?"... Cute. Good for a saturday afternoon. 
"Beyond The Sea"... Loved it!!
"In Good Company"... very good.
"The Reckoning"... good but predictable. 
"Riding The Bullet"... the most boring Stephen King movie I've ever seen. 
"A Love Song For Bobby Long"... very, very good film.
"The Woodsman" (Kevin Bacon)... good but disturbing.
"Vera Drake"... good movie. 
"Amistad"... I can't believe I hadn't seen this before. Beautifully acted film.
"Kinsey"... pretty interesting. Not for the prudish.
"Birthday Girl" (Nicole Kidman)... Not impressed with it. Wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 25, 2005)

Haven't seen much lately... 

The Aviator - Enjoyed this film, worth a look.
Batman Begins - this rocks!! my No .2 superhero movie behind the first spiderman movie.
Forgotten - Not bad, didn't guess the twist in this tail.
Ray - Very well acted by lead Jamie Fox, overall maybe 4/5 film.
House of Flying Daggers - Pretty good not as good as Crouching Tiger IMO.
Hero - Better than above film, some simliarities to The Matrix in terms of cinematograhpy employed.

All I've had time for....


----------

